

Ask HN: Where do late-night coders work from? - heelhook

Like many others, I enjoy coding during the night much more than during the day, and I always end up doing it at home for the lack of a better venue.<p>Are there any cool places I'm missing out on?
======
ben1040
For my day job I work for a university, and I live two blocks away.

Maybe one night or so a week, after dinner and the kid's put to bed I will
head back up to the campus library and work.

They're open until 3am, which is later than I can afford to stay up these
days. But it means I can still get 3 or 4 hours of uninterrupted work done
even if I get there at 9:00 PM.

After so many years spent in school, I have been conditioned that when I enter
a library my brain goes into "head down and get to work" mode. So it's a great
place for me to get things done.

~~~
heelhook
I know, same thing here too, I love working out of the library. I sometimes go
to the Boston Public Library, but the place closes at 9pm most nights :S

------
mnicole
I'm interested in finding such places in Portland as well. I know we have a
few hackerspaces, but I've heard mixed reviews on their locations/[most]
active hours/the type of crowds that mingle there. If anyone has any
suggestions for web folk/designers, let me know.

------
ohashi
I suppose it depends where you are. In Washington DC (where I live) there is a
DC Nightowls group (<http://nightowls.dcacm.org>) which meet up at night for
people who want to work. It's a nice community of people. Maybe your city has
something similar? Or you could always start one.

I also work late at my coworking space, sometimes there are other people,
sometimes there aren't. I've definitely scheduled late night work sessions
with fellow coders there though.

------
evoxed
Well that depends a whole lot on where you live. Between Yokohama and NYC, I
work both from home or any number of 24hr cafes. Sometimes, if I feel like
working outside I'll just drag a chair or mat out to the beach for a few hours
of breezy keyboard clapping.

~~~
heelhook
Ok, that just sounds too amazing. Lol, I'm in Boston, but I live nowhere near
a (decent) beach where I'd feel... hmm, safe? doing that.

------
jamesjguthrie
I live nowhere near any cool places to code unfortunately, as I live in a
little village 25 miles outside of Glasgow, Scotland. I code in my living
room, beside the 50" plasma and all the satellite TV channels :)

~~~
heelhook
Do you actually code with your TV on? I used to be able to do that when I was
15, but now I find it way too distracting.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Oh yeah, repeats of Friends, Two and a Half Men etc. seem to help a lot. It's
probably like a balance of getting some entertainment when I'm stuck on a
problem and already knowing what's going to happen so that it's not too
distracting.

------
wilfra
HackerDojo in Mountain View gives you 24 hour access for $100 a month and is a
pretty great place to code at night (and during the day).

~~~
hboon
That sounds incredibly affordable. Any idea why?

~~~
wilfra
Just guessing but:

-I don't think they are aiming to make a profit -They have a lot of corporate sponsors -Economies of scale: large membership, large building = lower fixed cost per head -Most (all?) of the staff are member volunteers, so low (no?) labor costs. -It's in a converted industrial warehouse, not A1 office space, so it's probably fairly inexpensive rent, relative to a place like PARISOMA (which charges 3x more).

